# Ruff 'n Tuff Doxies!



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I love how hearty doxies are... here are some photos over the years of our various doxies and rescues showing off their incredibly resilience! 

Vertical climb!









Surveying atop the cliff they just climbed:









Hurdles! (well, pretty short ones...)


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Mandy helping me plant a tree


----------



## Rictina (Nov 28, 2010)

AWwww they are so sweet.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I love the pics of your babies! They are all so ridiculously CUTE!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome, I love action shots!

These are some sporty models you have!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Too cute! TOO CUTE!!! haha and the hurdles are pretty short because their legs are pretty short! :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love it when people let dogs be dogs - I know a couple of people with doxies, and I swear their feet never hit the ground. They are tough, fun little dogs, and awfully cute to boot. You take great pictures, I really like the one of them scaling the cliff!


----------

